# Topics > Related topics > Quantum computation >  IBM Quantum, building commercially available universal quantum computers for business and science, IBM, Armonk, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - International Business Machines Corporation (IBM)

ibm.com/quantum

IBM Quantum Experience on Wikipedia

IBM Fellow, Quantum Computing - Jay Gambetta

----------


## Airicist

A tour of the IBM Quantum Lab

Published on May 3, 2016




> Jerry Chow, an experimental quantum computing scientist at IBM, introduces viewers to the Quantum Lab at the IBM T.J. Watson Research Center in New York. It is home to a five-qubit processor that represents the latest advancement in IBM’s quantum computing architecture. It can scale to larger quantum systems, and is the leading approach towards building a universal quantum computer. 
> 
> As part of this pursuit, IBM is introducing a cloud-enabled quantum computing platform called the IBM Quantum Experience to let researchers and the scientific community experiment on a quantum processor to help discover new applications for this technology.
> 
> The IBM team has made a number of engineering advances represented in the five-qubit processor. Quantum information is very fragile and needs to be protected from any errors that can result from heat and electromagnetic radiation. The quantum processor’s superconducting qubits are cooled to 15 millikelvin, which is close to absolute zero Fahrenheit. Signals are sent in and out of the refrigerators to measure operations on the quantum processor.

----------


## Airicist

IBM brings quantum computing to the cloud

Published on May 3, 2016




> In its latest move to build a practical quantum computer, IBM Research for the first time ever is making quantum computing available in the cloud to anyone interested in hands-on access to the company’s advanced experimental quantum system.
> 
> The quantum computing platform called the IBM Quantum Experience will make it easier for researchers and the scientific community to accelerate innovations, and help discover new applications for this technology.
> 
> The race to build a universal quantum computer paves the way to solve challenges that are out of reach of today’s classical computers. IBM’s latest five-qubit processor is the beginning of the quantum age of computing. A universal quantum computer, once built, will represent one of the greatest milestones in the history of information technology. Inspired by nature and the laws of quantum mechanics, IBM believes quantum computing is the future of computing and has the potential to solve certain problems we couldn’t solve, and will never be able to solve, with today’s classical computers.

----------


## Airicist

Running an experiment in the IBM Quantum Experience

Published on May 3, 2016




> IBM Research is making quantum computing available to the public for the first time, providing access to a quantum computing platform from any desktop or mobile device via the cloud. Users of the platform called the IBM Quantum Experience can create algorithms and run experiments on an IBM quantum processor, learn about quantum computing through tutorials and simulations, and get inspired by the possibilities of a quantum computer.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing IBM’s 16-qubit quantum processor

Published on Sep 15, 2017




> Scientists Hanhee Paik and Martin Sandberg from IBM’s quantum computing research team provide an overview of the architecture of IBM’s new 16-qubit quantum processor, its potential uses and how it compares to the previous generation 5-qubit processor.

----------


## Airicist

IBM Q Experience 

quantum-computing.ibm.com

IBM Quantum Experience on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

QISKit Quantum Information Software Kit - qiskit.org

youtube.com/Qiskit

facebook.com/qiskit

twitter.com/qiskit

medium.com/qiskit

github.com/Qiskit

Qiskit on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

"QISKit: A Swiss Army Knife for Quantum Computation," with Jay Gambetta

Published on Jan 31, 2018




> Title: QISKit: A Swiss Army Knife for Quantum Computation
> Speaker: Jay Gambetta
> Date: 1/9/18
> 
> https://learning.acm.org
> 
> ABSTRACT
> 
> It is clear that in recent years quantum computing has moved from proof of principle demonstrations to emerging as a technology. This is an exciting time as theory, experiments, quantum software, and quantum hardware are merging into one and allowing the development of the first quantum stack. In this talk I will start by giving a (very) brief general overview of hardware we are building (superconducting qubits) and then focus on Qiskit . QISKit is an open source Python quantum software development kit we are developing for writing quantum computing experiments, programs, and applications. It allows the user to program and run quantum applications on real quantum hardware using the IBM Q experience and local or online simulators. I will outline a simple quantum “hello world” program and show how QISKit can be used to make complicated quantum states and run more advanced applications.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

What the heck is quantum computing? IBM Research explains

Published on Jul 14, 2019




> Jeffrey Welser of IBM Research explains quantum computing and the big refrigerator next to him. Dean Takahashi of VentureBeat interviewed Welser about it at the Semicon West show in San Francisco, where IBM showed off its IBM Q System's cooling unit for its quantum processor.

----------


## Airicist

What problems could quantum computers solve?

Jan 10, 2020




> Quantum computing is about tackling problems that cannot be addressed by classical computers. What kind of problems? Watch and find out!


Katie Pizzolato

----------


## Airicist

Article "IBM targets Goldeneye to keep its qubits chilled"
IBM has ambitions to build a million-plus quantum computer. To get there, it is building a fridge bigger than anything commercially available

by Cliff Saran
September 16, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "IBM quantum computing development roadmap envisions applications running 100 times faster"

by Chris O'Brien
February 3, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "IBM releases Qiskit modules that use quantum computers to improve machine learning"

by Chris O'Brien
April 9, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "IBM launches 127-qubit Eagle quantum processor, previews IBM Quantum System Two"
According to IBM, Eagle leverages new techniques that place control components on multiple physical levels while keeping qubits on a single layer.

by Larry Dignan
November 14, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "LG Electronics joins IBM Quantum Network to research AI, IoT, and more"
The two companies plan to spend the next three years exploring applications of quantum computing to support connected cars, digital transformation, and robotics applications.

by Jonathan Greig
January 10, 2022

LG Corporation

----------


## Airicist2

Article "IBM's Target: a 4,000-Qubit Processor by 2025  But an “intelligent software layer” will be key to doing anything useful with it"

by Edd Gent
May 10, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "The Next Generation Of IBM Quantum Computers"

by Kevin Krewell
June 22,2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "IBM Unveils New Chip in Push to Realize Quantum Computing’s Promise"
‘We’re getting closer and closer,’ said Director of IBM Research Dario Gil

by Isabelle Bousquette
November 9, 2022

----------

